# Score "3" for Stark today - this boy is on a roll!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*1*

A friend of mine who is leery of big dogs decided to join Stark and I on our hike. Before, when Stark was around anyone who showed any unease, or weariness around him he would immideatly go into a barking fit. He would sense the tension and react.

Today, even with my friend being cautious and nervous around Stark at first, he was totally well behaved. He went right up to her, sniffed her and did tense up a bit when she stiffened.. but... then... GET THIS.. he LOOKED TO ME for direction!!! Yup. He did. Looked right at me, I gave him his cue "good job" and presented him with a cookie. Totally relaxed the rest of the walk. My friend who was still a little nervous 20 minutes into our walk was feeling better by the time we hit the trails, Stark was off lead running around and kept going near my friend, not up to her but near her and then brought her a stick! After a few throws and treats for bringing it back, he was walking right next to her and she was patting him on the back. 

By the end of the hike while we were walking back home Stark was walking side by side with us. My friend and I with Stark in the middle. This is someone he has only met once for a brief time almost a year ago. I am so proud of him.

*2*

Later on this afternoon I took Stark to the park to play ball. He was on his long (100') lead because we were in the middle of the park where leashes are required.

A kid about 10 came running into where we were, so I quickly called Stark back to me. Before Stark would start barking like a maniac, not only because this kid was running right at him but because he was nervous of children.

Nope, not today. I got tail wagging, head high, wanting to say hello Stark! Hello, is this my dog?! 

The kid's parent came around the corner and asked if Stark could say hello. I had him on his short leash by now and he seemed relaxed so I gave them both treats to give to him and we said hello. The kid was petting Stark all over his back and even played ball with him for a few minutes.

Stark was completely at ease, calm and totally the "perfect GSD". The kid's dad was super impressed with Stark and kept asking questions about his training and kept commenting on how well he was socialized.

*3*

Tonight while walking into the apartment building with Stark's bestest doggy friend after their nightly potty/play/training session another dog rounded the corner. It's a new dog whom we have not met before and this dog went nuts, barking, growling, snapping and foaming at the mouth - it meant buisness and wanted our boys.

I put Stark on the opposite side of the on-coming dog (not anywhere for us to really go at this point) and told him to sit. He sat, and totally ignored the other dog.

As the guy went out and we continued on to the elevators the guys said to his dog, "why can't you be like them?"

I wish we were closer so I could tell the guy, "he can be "like them" if you would be "like us" and help your dog learn how to be like them" but he was too far away at this point.



I am just so shocked, amazed and so very very very proud of Stark and his behaviour lately. It feels like all of our hard work is paying off. He is turning into such a great dog.

He also was nailing everything today in training. This dog is impressing me every day! Gosh I love that boy! :wub:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Stark is a rock star, but it's you who made him that way. Congratulations!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Good_Karma said:


> Stark is a rock star, but it's you who made him that way. Congratulations!


I was trying to figure out how to say exactly this. Leah did it much better than I could!

:thumbup: Elizabeth and Stark!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Good_Karma said:


> Stark is a rock star, but it's you who made him that way. Congratulations!


I totally agree. Fantastic job, Elisabeth!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Gah! If I send you Madix can you send him back like that?? Just kidding...mostly.  I hope our work pays off anywhere near as well as yours has. Coming from what you've dealt with, very proud - good job to both of you!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

It really does feel GREAT when they act nice, doesn't it!

BIG CONGRATS!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats! It certainly shows you've been working hard with him. He sounds like a great dog.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Great job......to both of you.

Are you going to change his name to butter?........'cause he's on a roll.......:rofl:

Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

good job!!!!!!


----------

